

Why I Fail at Being a Great Entrepreneur - tchae
http://www.timchae.com/2010/10/why-i-fail-at-being-a-great-entrepreneur/

======
davidw
Because your site hijacked my arrow keys, making it difficult to peruse your
article how I want?

~~~
tchae
i wasn't aware of this. it works fine on any computer i use but it seems like
ur not the only one with the problem. i'll look into it.

~~~
davidw
Cool, thanks, it's extremely annoying!

~~~
tchae
is it fixed now? i just changed up the theme.

~~~
davidw
Yes, it works now.

